# Havoc (Wanganui, New Zealand)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My mother-in-law who lives in Wanagnui, the home of Havoc Coffee Roasters, sent a 200g bag of Havoc's River Rush blend (espresso grind) which arrived just in time for a recent holiday to Cornwall.

I packed the aeropress and we headed off.

The car smelled amazing, the fragrance of coffee wafting through each time my wife knocked the bag.

The River Rush blend is simply described as 'Our morning blend, strong and grunty'

The roast looks to be medium tending towards dark (the beans were pre-ground) and the grinds were even, just a little larger than I would normally use in an espresso machine, but pretty much spot on for the aeropress.

The River Rush blend has a meaty mouthfeel and good finish, with dark chocolate and red fruit flavours (cherry) with only a hint of sweetness.

I'd love to get my hands on whole-bean coffee from Havoc so I can do a comparison as I believe that it would taste a lot better freshly ground.

This blend holds its own as an espresso extracted from a domestic machine but I will consume the rest of this bag as an aeropress coffee.

Wanganui is a city in the lower North Island of New Zealand with a growing coffee culture. Last time we visited we had a choice of nearly a dozen cafes that all served decent coffee. Its great to see another New Zealand Roaster producing for and supplying the local market as well as exporting to Japan.

Keep up the good work Sheryl and the team at Havoc !


----------



## kiwihavoc (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Glenn

It was great to hear that your Mother in law sent you over a bag of our River Rush blend of coffee from Wanganui New Zealand. It is always interesting to hear where our coffee ends up. and we really enjoyed reading your review. Have you checked out our blogg showing a discription of our River Rush blend havoccoffee.co.nz? River Rush was our very first blend of coffee and remains our most popular, for the home user. must fly accounts day today. thanks again and maybe we'll get that bag of beans over to you soon.


----------

